# safe sedative for fish



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

What is the best, safest way to sedate a fish? Does not have to pass out, just be sedated.

I want to douse my 20gal tank, trap my fish when he is sedated, put him in a bucket with an airstone (towels and heating pads around the bucket), drive 15 minutes, refill the tank with treated water, and put him back in the tank. The whole process should take less than 2 hours AT MOST, probably just one hour.

It is very important to me that my fish be sedated. I do NOT want to chase him around with a net or a container.

Can you recommend good drugs you have used? to sedate and to make the bucket-time safe.

Thanks!


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

never heard of trying to sedate a fish. Get a bucket / cooler and put water from the tank in there. Add a bubbler to it. Then I'd drain the water down to only a few inches with the fish still in the tank. Much easier to catch them and you don't chase them all over. Catch it, put it in the bucket with the bubbler going. If you have fish still in the tank, just fill it back up like you would a normal water change. Once its done, turn the bubbler off the bucket and go where you need. 15 mins is no problem.

If you are taking the tank with you, you will need to drain it anyway, when you get where you are going, put the bubbler back in the bucket, fill the tank back up and put the fish back in.

No reason to try to sedate it. I don't see good results with trying that.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Clove oil will sedate fish but it is not something you should need to do.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Finquel is an approved product for sedating fish.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

not to be a jerk, but its a 20 gal tank. howhard can it be to catch him in a tank that small? i got a 240 that i catch fish out of on a regular basis. thats tough. i know they use sedatives when shipping, but i wouldnt want to do it unless necessary imo.


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

lol of course I can catch him. What I want to avoid is the chase, as it is very stressful. I decide to skip the sedative because I couldn't find anything I am comfortable using. Instead, I will catch him when he sleeps.



Super worried about moving him. I hope everything works out ok.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

what type of fish we talkin about?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Don't you have a net? Just drain the water down to just a couple inches, enough water for him to be in, but then he can't run all over..


----------



## Tejay (Jan 22, 2013)

I use clove oil all the time to euthanize dud fry - works very well.
On that note, probably not worth the risk.

I wouldn't try and catch him whilst sleeping.
Isn't the goal here to make it less stressful for the fish? I would imagine been netted whilst he is asleep and thrown in a bucket would be the most stressful way to do it.

I think just netting him normally and moving him gently is the most logical way to go.
It works for everyone else....


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

Ended up not using a sedative because I couldn't find anything gentle and safe enough for my liking.

I woke up at 5:30 AM and very slowly caught him in a measuring cup. Once in the cup he woke up, but before he knew it he was in the bucket. Didn't want to use a net because I believe that a container is easier on the fish - no contact with their body. In the future, I plan to train him to go into a fish trap voluntarily. A tall order, I know..  If I succeed I will let you guys know lol

He seems totally acclimated now. Very relieved this move is over!!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update and glad the move went well for you.


----------

